# Officially want the kids to grow up on the moon....



## Any Beastie (Mar 19, 2021)

Celebrity news is a waste of time, I know, but this article really is horrifying. The reach of satan in this nation...

With this publicly approved by a country founded on the rock of the Bible I give up my hope. And pop-culture brats love this guy and think the shoes are "cool". Here I was thinking Cardi B was the worst it could get. Wrong again. This is a mentally unstable blackened soul right here. 









Rapper Lil Nas X Rolls Out Line Of Bloody ‘Satan Shoes’ To Coincide With New Song About Demonic Sex | The Daily Wire







www.dailywire.com


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Yup. Satan is wasting no time.


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

These shoes were purchased and redesigned for this line.
Nike has already filed suit to have their sales stopped, but from my understanding, the entire run was sold out in minutes at $1000 a pair.

To be fair, the same designer (not the rapper) also made Jesus shoes a while back.
For every yin, there is a yang.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

I figure if a man will let another man stick his mid-loin-appendage into his posterior hind parts, whatever else he does should be ignored or at the least, scoffed at...

Can I get an Amen from the folks in the balcony?


----------



## Demitri.14 (Nov 21, 2018)

My shoes have blood on them, but it was from stupidity, not satanism


----------



## Demitri.14 (Nov 21, 2018)

Boy, that is one sick,demented mike foxtrot.


----------



## Swrock (Dec 14, 2018)

Maybe he will accidentally shoot himself in the foot while wearing them.


----------



## Nick (Nov 21, 2020)

I used to buy my son Nike shoes, mostly for school. When they hired Colin Kapernick as one of their spokesman I told him I refuse to buy anything that says Nike on it anymore. 

There's plenty of other shoe companies out there.


----------



## 2020 Convert (Dec 24, 2020)

@Nick i used to ban my kid for stuff like that. Music was a big thing for me

If he wanted to listen to Rap fine, It couldn’t talk about putting a cap in a cops or Sanchos a..... I used to discuss how many of our friends were cops and did he want to see them hurt?

OK, better than expected results. He loves country music and is a CO With a degree who can advance.

You ARE doing the right thing!


----------



## Auntie (Oct 4, 2014)

I had so many things I wanted to say about this when I finished the article. It is wrong on so many levels. The right words are rolling around in my brain but can't make it to my fingers.


----------



## Any Beastie (Mar 19, 2021)

2020 Convert said:


> @Nick i used to ban my kid for stuff like that. Music was a big thing for me
> 
> If he wanted to listen to Rap fine, It couldn’t talk about putting a cap in a cops or Sanchos a..... I used to discuss how many of our friends were cops and did he want to see them hurt?
> 
> ...


Yes my kids are banned from all pop music after 2010. 😂 😂 🤷‍♀️ 🤷‍♀️


----------



## Any Beastie (Mar 19, 2021)

Auntie said:


> I had so many things I wanted to say about this when I finished the article. It is wrong on so many levels. The right words are rolling around in my brain but can't make it to my fingers.


It is something so deeply and blatantly wrong it really does leave on without the words. It's Disgusting.


----------

